# Advanced consisting



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have set to of my locos to answer to an advanced consisting address. They work great this way. I can run all of the light and sound on both locos at the same time. What i cant do is get them to move with there regular address. the lights and sound will work but they will not answer the command to move. is this normal or do i have something programed wrong?

Digitrax super chief. Soundtrax decoders


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you programming a consist number? I use the super chief too, but I don't advance consist, I think if you do an advanced one you have to assign it a consist number. Just going by memory, I read the manual several times when I started with DCC,


Craig


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, I used "6" for advance consisting. I am being to believe that If I want to stop and drop one engine to do some switching I am not going to be able to use advanced consisting.

What I am trying to do is work the lights, sound, and motor control all from one address, then split the constant by calling up the loco's regular address with out reprogramming the decoder.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I believe that simple consist will do the drop easier, but not the functions so I understand. I will print this off and bring it to the club Thursday, they run Digitrax there too and have a few gurus.

Craig


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

I am jumping on this old Post as it is talking about the same question I have about advanced consisting. I have 2x locos programmed together in a advanced consist. When I seperate the two & select the individual address of one loco to operate with I find the other loco wants to respond also. It seems the only way to stop the second loco from responding is to kill the consist. I thought you could run each loco individually when needed but also be able to run it in a consist meaning it has 2x addresses (Loco address & consist address)
I'm running a NCE system.

Thanks, John.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought you had to kill the consist. If you want to run a loco from
the consist separately you have to release it from the consist.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can also press 'Del' in consists and enter the loco number, this drops it from the consist. Deleting sets CV 19 to 0 for that loco.


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok, so it seems like I need to delete the consist or as mentioned delete the individual loco address from the consist to run it on it's own.
I was just trying to avoid recreating consists all the time especially when I break up the locos to park them in the turntable sidings.
Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm wondering if the real railroads don't normally keep their
consists coupled when in loco service area or 'round house'.

Some of our experienced railroaders may want to school us on
that.

I have 3 consists, 2 sets of road engines and 1 pair set of 70 ton switchers.
I run them to the service area coupled.

Don


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Not many turntables have a bridge long enough to carry 2x diesels & sidings off turntables are normally not that long,especially into roundhouses.
My turntable bridge is just long enough to carry 1x AC4400 loco so 2x is out of the question.

John.


----------

